# Librium



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Tried Abilify, tried Klonopin, now I'm on Librium 10mg three times a day. I'm two days in and so far I don't notice any difference. It's not making me feel tired like the Klonopin did though.

We'll see


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Librium thats a blast from the past. The very first benzodiazepine ever created. Some people find it fairly sedating actually. Clonazepam is actually one of the least sedating benzos out there. But benzodiazepines are so subjective that everyone reacts differently to them.

Librium is one benzo ive never tried. It's mainly used for alcohol withdrawals these days because of it's low abuse potential and long half life. I used valium and temazepam for alcohol withdrawals and that got the job done nicely. Kept me from hitting the floor with a grand mal seizure anyway.

One note on librium though. It can cause liver troubles in rare cases so if your on it long term getting your liver checked now and again would be a good idea. Don't get scared over the liver thing though. I was on divalproex which is notorious for causing liver damage and i had absolutly no problems with it and it didnt worry me at all.


----------

